# Mmmmm..... Squirrel!!



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Squirrel Dumplings

- 3 squirrels, cut up (All hair and shot removed.)
- 1 egg
- 2 cups plain flour
- 3/4 cup broth
- 1 teaspoon salt
- salt and pepper

Boil squirrels in four quarts of water until tender. Remove squirrels from broth, let cool, then remove meat from bones. Set aside.

In large bowl, mix flour, egg and one teaspoon of salt with 3/4 cup of broth and roll into ball.

Strain the broth to remove any stray shot then resume boil. Return meat to boiling broth.

On a floured cutting board, use rolling pin to roll the dough ball to a thickness of 1/16 inch. Cut into 1-inch wide strips and drop strips one at a time into the boiling broth. Gently shake pot after last dumpling is added to prevent sticking.

Cook approximately 10-15 minutes until dumplings are tender. Salt and pepper to taste.

Serve and Enjoy!

This recipe is also great with chicken, for those with a tad less "country" in their hearts.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

YUMMY


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Where do you live?.......Georgia?
































Just kidding.
My rule of thumb for eating is:

"As long as you don't name it you can eat it."


----------



## HGFlex (Jun 24, 2009)

Dale, 

You have to watch out what kind of squirrel you mess with... Up here in Canada they don't play nice!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I havent had tree rats in years!! Mom used to put them in a pan with some cream of mushroom soup and bake em. I pretty much just feed them a crap ton of nuts and corn these days so the dogs have something to watch all day.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mmmmm..... Squirrel!


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

I would love to try some squirrel. I don't think we can eat them around here. Plus i don't think i want to eat a NYC squirrel.


----------



## BriBoy01 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have ate squirrel once. Didnt care for it.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

if its cooked right its great! My old man has ate skunk and raccoon even. Claims it was good.


----------



## BriBoy01 (Jan 3, 2010)

I've eaten my fair share of animals (deer,rabbit, squirrel, camel, alligator, crocodile, camel, iguana, etc.) but I really didn't care for squirrel. Maybe it was the way it was cooked.


----------



## Brandon F (Nov 15, 2009)

Lets be honest. What does squirrel taste like?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Tastes like rabbit, only a little tougher.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Remove shot??? When you do a head shot with a .22 their is no shot...


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

When I was a teen we shot 'em and fried 'em up. Make some gravy and you're all set. I could drag a biscuit through that mess all day. Good for you, Dale! Keeping the old ways alive!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

BriBoy01 said:


> I've eaten my fair share of animals (deer,rabbit, squirrel, *camel*, alligator, crocodile, *camel*, iguana, etc.) but I really didn't care for squirrel. Maybe it was the way it was cooked.


Went back for seconds on the Camel did ya? :hungry: 

.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

RJT said:


> Remove shot??? When you do a head shot with a .22 their is no shot...


I too prefer to snipe them with a head shot with the ol .22 :lock1:

.


----------



## BriBoy01 (Jan 3, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> Went back for seconds on the Camel did ya? :hungry:
> 
> .


MMMMMMMMM Camel! LOL :kicknuts:


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I used to pick em off with my bow when id sit in the stand all day. I quit after half of them were nailed to trees 30 feet off the ground with my high dollar carbon arrows.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Kevin Keith said:


> When I was a teen we shot 'em and fried 'em up. Make some gravy and you're all set.


+ heck yeah!

Never tried the dumplings with em. Thanks for the recipe Dale.


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Dale,
I usually cook up a good mess of bushytails once or twice a year. This thread has reminded me to go pull those suckers out of the freezer and thaw them out. Looks like squirrel will be on the menu this week.


----------

